

Show HN: AlbumColors.js - iTunes 11 Style Background and Text Color Generator - chengyinliu
http://albumcolors.chengyinliu.com/examples/lastfm/?lastfm=willowm

======
chengyinliu
Author here. The source code is up on github:
<https://github.com/chengyin/albumcolors>

------
face7hill
Very cool. Nice work.

